# UK citizens living in USA yearning for Europe



## lizandleo

My husband and I have been living in USA for nearly ten years now but are yearning for Europe. We both have family in England but have always dreamed about living in Italy, especially in the Sanremo area. We know it is a big step too take but we are really not getting any younger. What do you think?


----------



## Joppa

lizandleo said:


> My husband and I have been living in USA for nearly ten years now but are yearning for Europe. We both have family in England but have always dreamed about living in Italy, especially in the Sanremo area. We know it is a big step too take but we are really not getting any younger. What do you think?


At least as EU citizens you won't have any of the hassles others have about visas, residency and permits. You can just move over with your passport and live, work, study or retire anywhere in EU including Italy.
Of course being allowed to live and work doesn't mean it's going to be easy to find a job and earn enough to live in some comfort. It depends partly on your qualifications and experience, but unemployment is high and unless you are fluent in spoken and written Italian, it will be a tall order. I suppose the easiest is some sort of inter-company transfer, or working for British or US corporations. See what opportunities exist within your own profession or expertise. Others have tried self-employment and running a business like B&B, agriturismo, wine making etc, but there are as many failures as successes. I suggest at the very least you come over on an extended holiday and see how the land lies with your own eyes. Try to come in the winter as well, as a place looks very different devoid of summer tourists and sunny weather.


----------



## sheilamarsco

good advice and also try other parts of italy there might just be a special place that takes your fancy but most of all rent first that way you're not committed to anything. best of luck


----------



## lizandleo

Joppa said:


> At least as EU citizens you won't have any of the hassles others have about visas, residency and permits. You can just move over with your passport and live, work, study or retire anywhere in EU including Italy.
> Of course being allowed to live and work doesn't mean it's going to be easy to find a job and earn enough to live in some comfort. It depends partly on your qualifications and experience, but unemployment is high and unless you are fluent in spoken and written Italian, it will be a tall order. I suppose the easiest is some sort of inter-company transfer, or working for British or US corporations. See what opportunities exist within your own profession or expertise. Others have tried self-employment and running a business like B&B, agriturismo, wine making etc, but there are as many failures as successes. I suggest at the very least you come over on an extended holiday and see how the land lies with your own eyes. Try to come in the winter as well, as a place looks very different devoid of summer tourists and sunny weather.


thank you so much for this information it is very helpful. Since asking you my husband has transfered to another department within his company which is going to give us a lot of flexibility in travelling, so what we are going to do is perhaps try and spend a two to three months in Italy to see what is like living there. Me mostly while he is working. In the meantime we are coming to Italy in September for a vacation, touring just to see what other options on locations we can find. I am just finishing my travel agency licence up so I will be checking out some bed and breakfast and small hotels to some new tours I am wanting to establish. 
Thank again


----------



## lizandleo

sheilamarsco said:


> good advice and also try other parts of italy there might just be a special place that takes your fancy but most of all rent first that way you're not committed to anything. best of luck


Thank you that is exactly what we are going to do. I am just finishing up a travel agency licence then we will be coming to Italy in September. I am going to be looking out for some new b&b and small hotels to include in my new tours. (hopefully) Then hopefully in spring I might find some where to stay for a month or two while my husband is working. Alone in Italy, exciting and scary all in the same emotion. 
What part of Scotland did you live in? My youngest daughter lives in Edinburgh. She has just been here for a visit but although she said she liked it she missed Scotland. I am originally from Durham in the NE. 
Thank you again, it would be nice if you would like to keep in touch, I looked at your profile and I too love to garden.


----------



## sheilamarsco

*moving to italy*

sounds exciting if you come to the north part of abruzzo come and see me i've been running a self catering apartment here and will be happy to give any advice or help. i'm originally from glasgow but that was many years ago before moving here three years ago i lived on the island of skye north west scotland that was a wonderful experience too but the weather drove me to look for somewhere with more sunshine now that i'm retired i need to have the sunshine on my old bones!!! i tried to send you a pm but it doesn't seem to work for me. perhaps nearer the time you arrive we could sort out a meeting. all the best




lizandleo said:


> Thank you that is exactly what we are going to do. I am just finishing up a travel agency licence then we will be coming to Italy in September. I am going to be looking out for some new b&b and small hotels to include in my new tours. (hopefully) Then hopefully in spring I might find some where to stay for a month or two while my husband is working. Alone in Italy, exciting and scary all in the same emotion.
> What part of Scotland did you live in? My youngest daughter lives in Edinburgh. She has just been here for a visit but although she said she liked it she missed Scotland. I am originally from Durham in the NE.
> Thank you again, it would be nice if you would like to keep in touch, I looked at your profile and I too love to garden.


----------

